# More Squirrel Adventures!



## chantal7 (Jun 9, 2008)

So I saw another squirrel in the backyard, and he was making his way into the garage, since the door was open. My mom didn't want him in there, so she yelled at the squirrel through the house window. The squirrel then reacts as if he wasn't doing anything (lmao), and lays himself on the step, like so:







A cropped photo, just to get a look at how he is laying down





I didn't get a very close picture of him like that, cause when I got closer, he stood up. He then started to follow me. I got some peanuts and while giving them to him I captured these photos. I like this squirrle because he is not afraid of people at all. I think it's female, since I see two little ones running around near it.


----------



## Montana (Jun 9, 2008)

Love the shot where he is laying flat.  Our cat does that too.  Its funny!

Derrick


----------



## JimmyO (Jun 9, 2008)

haha
number 2


----------



## spiffybeth (Jun 10, 2008)

:lmao:


----------



## HARTMAN25 (Jun 10, 2008)

We had a squirrel like this around our house.  What we used to do was go get a back of peanuts the ones that are still in there shell.  Then we would grab opur fishing pool and tie the peanut to the string no hook of course.  Then cast it out and the squirrle would chase the peanut while we realled it in it was a blast


----------



## tedE (Jun 10, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA thats frickin' hilarious!


----------



## dklod (Jun 10, 2008)

the one of him laying flat is a cracker. My wifes grandfather had a squirrel that used to eat out of his hands. I would not haave believed it unless I saw it with my own 2 eyes.


----------



## chantal7 (Jun 11, 2008)

HARTMAN25 said:


> We had a squirrel like this around our house.  What we used to do was go get a back of peanuts the ones that are still in there shell.  Then we would grab opur fishing pool and tie the peanut to the string no hook of course.  Then cast it out and the squirrle would chase the peanut while we realled it in it was a blast



Lmao! If only I had a fishing rod... hah! :lmao:


----------



## chantal7 (Jun 11, 2008)

:O I got some more photos of him/her, haha!


----------



## maytay20 (Jun 11, 2008)

You have some fans here,  My kids were behind me when I clicked on the link.  We love them!  #2 is our favorite though!


----------



## chantal7 (Jun 11, 2008)

maytay20 said:


> You have some fans here,  My kids were behind me when I clicked on the link.  We love them!  #2 is our favorite though!



Haha that's awesome, that made me smile


----------

